# Manual AutoCAD Electrical 2008



## Elvic (Abr 1, 2009)

Aportación

Les dejo este enlace

Es el Manual de AutoCAD Electrical 2008.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 1, 2009)

Muy buen aporte Elvic!


----------



## Kibur (Abr 4, 2009)

Que bueno, justo queria instalar de nuevo el autocad


----------



## foso (May 25, 2009)

pregunto ¿Que hace ese autocad? no lo conosco.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 26, 2009)

foso dijo:
			
		

> pregunto ¿Que hace ese autocad? no lo conosco.



Google es tu amigo, investiga.


----------



## foso (May 26, 2009)

solo pretendía una descripcion de dos lineas. ¿Mucho pedir?. Saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 26, 2009)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/AutoCAD


----------



## foso (May 27, 2009)

el autocad lo conocía. Pero no ese Electrical.


----------



## Napocesar (Jun 13, 2009)

Yo se que es AutoCAD Electrical:  se usa para realizar los diagramas de circuitos electricos de Control basados en PLC.
Además, realiza reportes y listas de materiales. También es interesante que haga automáticamente los diagramas de PLCs a partir de una hoja Excel.
Servido.

(Qué difícil es escribir PLC sin activar MAYÚSCULAS)


----------



## cadavieco (Ago 12, 2010)

magnífica aportación!!!


----------



## 0micron (Sep 18, 2010)

saludos foristas 
espero poderlos ayudar y si es cierto google es tu amigo pero recuerden que ignorante no es el que pregunta si no el que se que da callado

malvic muchas gracias por el manual


----------



## snakewather (Sep 19, 2010)

Elvic dijo:


> Aportación
> 
> Les dejo este enlace Manual
> 
> ...



Gracias por el manual Descargando!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 12, 2010)

AutoCAD Electrical??? no lo conocia... 
se podra descargar el programa?? encuentro versiones de prueba que ni me funcionan...
alguien encontro un enlace que ande bien?


----------



## remparan (Feb 16, 2011)

alguien tiene algun conocimiento del manual de Autocad Electrical 2011, por mas que busco no esta(o hay que pagar) wjajawj
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2011)

Los manuales son libros echos por terceras partes y tanbien tienen derecho de autor, yo tengo muchos de sos manuales y todos tiene el isbn tanto del autor como de la obra, es decir cuando se hace una publicación si un eitor la imprime, hay derechos de edición por un lado y derechos de autor, cuando se copian se infringen ambos, ahora si son publicados en WeB como muchos que son aportes y que diga que puede ser copiado es una hisotria a veces se confunde libre distribución con algo gratis, por ejemplo presten atención cuando muchas veces dicen entrada libre y gratuida, habla de dos cosas distintas


----------

